# Hornady Superformance 180 gr Interbond



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

I have 2 brand new boxes of Hornady Superformance 180 gr InterBonds in .300 Win Mag. I think I paid around $43/box. I went a different route and need to sell them. I'd like $65 for both boxes. Message or text me @ 435-669-2137. I'm in West Jordan. Thanks for looking!


----------

